# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Komb i pafat apo komb i paafte?

## sulioti

Qe ne kohet e hershme e deri me sot,histoira na tregon se shqiptaret kan qen e keqja e vetes  se tyre, gjithmon te percare, gjithmon te nxituar ne veprimet e tyre, gjithmon te manget ne menyren se si i shikojn  gjerat perreth, asnjeher nuk mesojn nga historia e tyre,me pak fjal asnje her nuk jan per bashkim,por jan pro per percarje dhe kan qen dhe do te ngelen gjithmon vegel e te tjerve.
Dhe e gjith kjo gje ndodh per vete faktin se shqiptaret nuk jan ne gjendje te shohin apo te imagjinojn te ardhmen, jetojne gjithmon me te tashmen, dmth;sme intereson cfare kan bere te paret e mi,e as me intereson se cfare do bejn apo ku shkojn femijet ose pasardhesit e mi.

Qe kohet e hershme fiset pellazge ran viktim nga grekt e asaj kohe te cilet i munden ose i asimiluan per vete faktin se keta nuk ishin te bashkuar e pavarsisht se kan qen nje gjak, secili shikonte punen e tij, kjo qe dhe ajo qe shkaterroi kete civilizim te te pareve tan.(TERRITORI PELLAZG NE ATE KOH ISHTE SHUME I MADH PERRETH DETIT MESDHE DMTH NGA SPANJA DERI NE IZRAEL)

Vazhdojme me von me YLLIRET dhe keta si te paret e tyre PELLAZGET ndoqen te njejten rruge se nuk kishin bashkim dhe fiset benin lufte kunder pushtuesve te huaj secili me vete, dmth atij qe i vinte rradha per pushtim, dhe keta pak nga pak njeri pas tjeterit u pushtuan e u asmiluan ne pjesen me te madhe.(YLLIRIA SHTRIHEJ NGA SLLOVENIA E SOTME NE VERI DERI NE GJIRIN AMBRAKISE NE JUG DMTH DERI NE PELEPONEZIN E SOTEM? + E GJITH ITALIA LINDORE E JUGORE)

Shkojm te ARBRIT dhe keta po ashtu njesoj as nje lloj ndryshimi.vegel e fqinjeve te tyre, te percare si mos me keq,pa asnje lloj ndryshimi teksolisht si parardhesit e tyre, dhe me keq akoma se keta luftonin dhe ne krah te armikut duke e ndimuar ate ne ndeshkimin e vellezerve te tyre te nje gjaku.(ARBERIA SHTRIHEJ NGA BOSNJA E SOTME DERI NE CAMERI E MORE)

Dhe ju ku mbarritem te ne sot SHQIPTARET te cilet po vazhdojme me zellin  me te madh metodat e te pareve tan te deshtuar ne aspektin kombtar, i cili eshte dhe me kryesori nga te aspektetet e tjera.SHQIPTARET modern pra te sotmit,nuk lexojn historin e te pareve te tyre qe te mesojn nga e kaluara e hidhur, por e perkeqesojn akoma me shume gjendjen duke mesuar libra fetar te cilat ne thelbin e tyre kan percarjen, dhe jo bashkimin e tyre.
qe sipas llogarive te mija i bie qe neser te jemi perseri ne shenjester per humbje te tjera territoriale, dhe e gjitha kjo ndodh se shqiptaret nuk duan zotin e tyre shqiperin, por ca duan zotin e arabve e thojn se jemi shqiptar, ca duan zotin e te krishterve e thojn se jemi shqiptar,ca thojn me pelqen turqia por jam shqiptar e ca thojn me pelqen greku po jam shqiptar,etj etj si keto.pse nuk e kuptojn dot keta njerez se ka ardhur koha qe shqiptaret te mendojn per shqiperi, dhe ti japin fund ketyre gjerave te keqia ,qe nuk jen gje tjeter ,vecse oksigjen qe mban me fryme, armiqt tan.
Eshte turp qe deri me sote vazhdojne akoma fenomene te tilla qe percajn e cthurin kombin me te vjeter e me budalla te te gjitha koherave.
Se sa eshte shqiperia me kosov te gjith e dini keshtu qe nuk po e fus ne kllapa si me lart.PYETJA ESHTE SE KURE SHQIPTARET DO MESOJN TE DUAN SHQIPERIN,DHE JO TE HIQEN SI SHQIPTARE DUKE FUTUR NE MES FEN QE NUK BEN ASGJE TJETER? VECSE PERCAN KETE KOMB KAQ TE VUAJTUR E TE TKURRUR SI MOS ME KEQ.

NJE MESAZH DASHAMIRES PER TE GJITH ATA QE VEN SHQIPERIN MBI GJITHCKA;MESONI SA ME SHUME NGA GABIMET E MEDHA QE KAN BERE TE PARET TAN PER GJATE SHEKUJVE. E PER TE MESUAR NGA E KALUARA LEXONI SA ME SHUME HISTORI PER TE KUPTUAR SE PSE JEMI NJE NDER SHTETET ME TE VOGLA NE BOT,KU ME PAK STRATEGJI KOMBETARE MUND TE KISHIM QEN NDER ME TE MEDHAT NE BOT.

----------


## goldian

jena kombi ma i mire ne bote

----------


## Sa Kot

Une jam dakort me hapesin e temes. Populli yne ne pergjithesi ka qene i percare per arsye te dobeta pa i menduar gjerat mire. Rezultatet flasin vete.

Nese populli yne do kishte nje menyre tjeter te menduari dhe vepruari, nuk do kishim lejuar kurresesi qe njerez apo entitete te ndryshme te na shfrytezonin dhe kontrollinin me kaq efikasitet.

Perderisa po flitet ne shkalle kombetare, atehere faji kryesor i bie popullit qe ka pranuar ate qe i kane imponuar. Nje njeri apo nje grup i vogel njerezish nuk do ishte ne gjendje te kontrollonte dot kurre miliona njerez nese ata do i ishin kundervene mjaftueshem. Por populli yne e ka pasur mendjen te perfitimet personale apo krenarite vetiake apo gjera banale te ketij lloji, dhe ne kete menyre ka lejuar qe qarqe te ndryshme ta zoterojne me lloj lloj teknikash e percarjesh.

Nuk ka asnje justifikim pse nje vend ne nje pozicion aq strategjik te ndodhet ne nje gjendje kaq te mjerueshme. Arsyeja e vetme eshte qe interesat kombetare jane korruptuar dhe ja kane vjedhur te ardhmen atij vendi.

Shqiptaret duhet te fillojne te shikojne me gjeresisht pikturen, jo te merren me vogelsirat e momentit apo karamelet e castit apo deshira dramatiko-aventureske qe gjithmone falimentojne. Sigurisht qe ka edhe nga ata qe jane ndryshe, por ne pergjithesi s'ka pse te mohohet kot sepse rezultatet jane ato qe flasin.

----------


## Baptist

O Sule!
Per pa i thane mûtit-mùt, e pites-pite - ky popull s'ka pshtim.

Se ai qe i thote mûtit pite per shume kohe, heredokur, nuk ka care pa e hanger tuj menu si po han pite. - Duhet me i nda senet, se nuk ban! 
E tash nji shekull, na vec pite po i thome... 

-------------------------------------

(Pra, mjere ata qe u bje hise me e pjeke, per ne tjerte (qi duhet hanger) - nuk po flas!).  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## javan

Mbase as njera (mallkimi) e as tjetra (budallalleku). Me sa duket kombi yne ka zgjedhur ne manyre te patjetersueshme te jete Loni pe Betoni. Pet-et pe Verteti pastaj ja vodhen edhe statujat.

E c'u duhen te vdekurve statujat?

----------


## Longarus

Sulioti deri diku pajtohem me ty , por te shohim edhe anen e mire nga gjithe kjo e keqe . DIhet qe gjate historise ja zhdukur shume popuj qe ndoshta dikur edhe zotronin boten e njohur te koherave kur sundonin . Tani shtrohet edhe pyetja se cka eshte ajo qe na mbajti gjalle deri me tani si komb , si ndodhi qe ne nuk u asimiluam , nuk u zhdukum nga kjo faqe e dheut pas gjithe atyre tentimeve nga me te ndryshmet qe te na cfarosin te terin . Nje gje qe eshte shume interesante eshte fakti qe pikerisht nga keto ndarje e perqarje krahinore ndoshta edhe e gjejme pergjigjen e duhur te mbijeteses . Perderisa njeri fis luftonte tjetri nenshtrohej , dhe sic na meson historia sunduesit vine e shkojne. Ata qe luftuan pesuan ose rezistuan deri ne ate pike sa qe vihej ne pikepytje identiteti i tyre ndersa ata qe u nenshtruan pas nje kohe te caktuar revoltohej dhe i ipte kohe fisit tjeter qe te rigjenerohej.   
Jemi me te vertete popull per tu quditur !!! 

Une mund te them lirisht qe ne vend te mallkuar jemi popull i bekuar qe te dashurojme , te mos urrejme , te mos jemi lakmiqar ndaj te tjereve , popull qe i pershtatemi rrethanave te caktuara kohore te ndikuara nga pushtuesit por qe nuk ndryshojme e qe i qendrojme besnik traditave qe i kemi thelle te ngulitura brenda shpirtit tone te paster ......

----------


## sulioti

> Une mund te them lirisht qe ne vend te mallkuar jemi popull i bekuar qe te dashurojme , te mos urrejme , te mos jemi lakmiqar ndaj te tjereve , popull qe i pershtatemi rrethanave te caktuara kohore te ndikuara nga pushtuesit por qe nuk ndryshojme e qe i qendrojme besnik traditave qe i kemi thelle te ngulitura brenda shpirtit tone te paster ......


LONGARUS kjo nuk mjafton,nje komb duhet te kete prespektive imagjinate, te mund te parashikoj ku do te shkoje, cfare do te arrije.,Vete nuk ngushellohem aspak per kete shqiperi qe kemi sot, duke ditur se me pare kemi qen shum her me te medhenj nga qe jemi sot, dhe pse jemi nje pik e padukshme sot ne glob, eshte per shkak se ne jemi shume zemer gjere me te huajt, e shume kurrnac me veten ton.
shqiptaret qe pas pushtimit romak e deri me sot kan dhen shume per (romen ), (turqin), (greqin), e nuk ka dhen asgje per vendin e tyre te shkret, a te duket per zgjuarsi e zmergjersi kjo apo per budallallikun me te madh i te gjitha koherave. :buzeqeshje: 

Dhe care eshte me e keqja se ky fenomen negativ vazhdon akoma dhe sot, kure disa grupe te ndryshme me shum bejn per fen e armiqve te shqiperis se sa per vete shqiptarin.kjo eshte ajo qe me terbon fare.

----------


## vjollca20

> Qe ne kohet e hershme e deri me sot,histoira na tregon se shqiptaret kan qen e keqja e vetes  se tyre, gjithmon te percare, gjithmon te nxituar ne veprimet e tyre, gjithmon te manget ne menyren se si i shikojn  gjerat perreth, asnjeher nuk mesojn nga historia e tyre,me pak fjal asnje her nuk jan per bashkim,por jan pro per percarje dhe kan qen dhe do te ngelen gjithmon vegel e te tjerve.
> Dhe e gjith kjo gje ndodh per vete faktin se shqiptaret nuk jan ne gjendje te shohin apo te imagjinojn te ardhmen, jetojne gjithmon me te tashmen, dmth;sme intereson cfare kan bere te paret e mi,e as me intereson se cfare do bejn apo ku shkojn femijet ose pasardhesit e mi.
> 
> Qe kohet e hershme fiset pellazge ran viktim nga grekt e asaj kohe te cilet i munden ose i asimiluan per vete faktin se keta nuk ishin te bashkuar e pavarsisht se kan qen nje gjak, secili shikonte punen e tij, kjo qe dhe ajo qe shkaterroi kete civilizim te te pareve tan.(TERRITORI PELLAZG NE ATE KOH ISHTE SHUME I MADH PERRETH DETIT MESDHE DMTH NGA SPANJA DERI NE IZRAEL)
> 
> Vazhdojme me von me YLLIRET dhe keta si te paret e tyre PELLAZGET ndoqen te njejten rruge se nuk kishin bashkim dhe fiset benin lufte kunder pushtuesve te huaj secili me vete, dmth atij qe i vinte rradha per pushtim, dhe keta pak nga pak njeri pas tjeterit u pushtuan e u asmiluan ne pjesen me te madhe.(YLLIRIA SHTRIHEJ NGA SLLOVENIA E SOTME NE VERI DERI NE GJIRIN AMBRAKISE NE JUG DMTH DERI NE PELEPONEZIN E SOTEM? + E GJITH ITALIA LINDORE E JUGORE)
> 
> Shkojm te ARBRIT dhe keta po ashtu njesoj as nje lloj ndryshimi.vegel e fqinjeve te tyre, te percare si mos me keq,pa asnje lloj ndryshimi teksolisht si parardhesit e tyre, dhe me keq akoma se keta luftonin dhe ne krah te armikut duke e ndimuar ate ne ndeshkimin e vellezerve te tyre te nje gjaku.(ARBERIA SHTRIHEJ NGA BOSNJA E SOTME DERI NE CAMERI E MORE)
> 
> ...


Kete teme e lexova dhe mu mbushen syte me lote.Zoti im jepju mend popullit tone.

----------


## Sabriu

S'jemi të çarë e të ndarë ... Jemi te gjithë shqiptarë

Fishta në një poezi të veten e satirizon rëndë "caktimin e kufijve shqiptarë" në krijim te njerzesë.Ai thotë se u ndanë të gjithë kombet dhe kur i ardhi radha kombit tonë,mbaroi litari matës........Atëherë me "lekurën e një djalli" u mat toka jonë dhe kështu na hyri Djalli.
Të gjithë shqiptarët e ditur, me zemër te plasur janë e munduare tu bëjnë thirrje vëllezërve të tyre të përmbahen dhe ta flakin "djallin" tutje për të qenë të bashkuare dhe të fortë që kufijtë e shtetit të tyre të mos mateshin më me "lëkurën e Djallit" por me metrin e tyre....dhe sa e veshtirë që ka qenë!
Djalli u ka fryrë në vesh për ditë:

Vrani! Preni! Varni!
Përhapni ligësinë marrëzinë e pabesinë!
Nadjini,përcani! Mos i lini dy gurë bashkë!
Mbillni nakar e zili,ua mbytëni dashurinë,ua mësoni paudhesinë!
Ua zhdukeni miqësinë,ua mbillni pabesinë,nakarin e zilinë!
Të mos kenë më një gjak,një gjuhë,një fe,ëje komb!
Njeri tjetrin të mos e njohin,të mos e njohin Zotin!
Le të punojnë për dhe të huaj,veten të mos ta njohin kurre!
Vrajini!Rrahini!Varini! Vritini!

Duke ditur fuqinë e shqiptarit të bashkuare Naimi do të vdiste duke kënduarë:

Selanik e tatëpjetë
Si ka qenë do të jetë,
vend i tërë Shqipërisë
me ndihmë të Perendisë.
O ju fqinjët e pabesë !
Mos binië me atë shpresë,
Shqiperia s'coptohet,
shqiptari nuk ndërrohet.

Dhe vërtetë shqiptari nuk ndërrohet.Kur e shikon se e ka shkelur rëndë vellaun e vet,ndalet dhe merr fuqi të dhjetefishte në dashuri...dhe përpara armikut këndon me zë te lartë:

Gjithë c'jemi shqiptarë,
jemi një fis e një farë,
kemi të tërë një shpresë,
një gjak,një gjuhë,një besë,
besë kemi Perëndinë,
dhe ligje vllazërine.
Jemi gjithë shqiptarë
S'jemi të car' e të ndarë....

Le të jemi përherë të bashkuare ashtu sic na porosit Drita e Diturise sone, dhe me Perëndine në zemër të bëjmë Shqipërine e tëre,ashtu sic ka qenë Selanik e tatëpjete....të bukur,të mirë dhe një vend të lirë pa djall-njerinë.

Zoti e bekoftë Shqiperine natyrale!


 Sabri Selmani

----------


## xfiles

Ska pune mallkimi.
Per ate punen e budallenjve, gjithmone budallenjte perbejne shumicen e çdo kombi, 
keshtu qe nuk eshte as pune budalleku.
Por nuk e di arsyen e vertete.

----------


## Dorontina

*Une mendoj qe nuk jemi as te mallkuar as budallenje , por jemi te perqar.

nuk jemi atdhetardhe ne  nuk kemi te gjith armikun e perbashket

e deri sa nji pjes e popullit armikun e ben mik
 ketu mund te lind ideja se jan disa budallenje.*

----------


## Homza

Kombi Shqiptar nuk ka dit asnjeher qe te ket marrdhenje miqsore me nje shtet/superfuqi te kohes, prandaj kan ndodh edhe ndarjet dhe vjedhja e territorit ton.

Por qe te thuash qe kombi shqiptar eshe me shumice budalle apo qe ne jemi komb i mallkuar, une te them qe ti me kto lloj shkrimesh duhet me u pergatit me honger pak dajak nga ne forumistet.

----------


## white-knight

Jemi karakterizuar nga nje mungese fati ose mallkim e gershetuar me budallallek ne shume raste...

I kemi provuar te gjitha...tradhtite,humbjet,fitoret,majat e pushtetit,poshterimet,euforite...

Kaluam lloj lloj pushtuesish por ja ku jemi sot,me nenen e gjuheve europiane...gjuhen e shenjte shqipe,qe u munduan e u stermunduan ta shfarrosnin por ja qe deshtuan...

"Se Zoti vetë e tha me gojë
Që kombe shuhen përmbi dhé,
Po Shqipëria do të rrojë;
Për të, për të luftojmë ne!"





> *Jepni per nenen*
> 
> C'thote ajo e ve e gjore,
> Mbretereshe pa kurore,
> Faqe-cjerre,lesh-leshuar,
> Shpirt e zemer perveluar,
> Gjysme e vdekur:"O shqiptare,
> Nenes mos ja beni varre".
> Mbahu nene mos ki frike,
> ...


p.s Eshte edhe 17 janar sot.

----------


## sulioti

> Kombi Shqiptar nuk ka dit asnjeher qe te ket marrdhenje miqsore me nje shtet/superfuqi te kohes, prandaj kan ndodh edhe ndarjet dhe vjedhja e territorit ton.
> 
> Por qe te thuash qe kombi shqiptar eshe me shumice budalle apo qe ne jemi komb i mallkuar, une te them qe ti me kto lloj shkrimesh duhet me u pergatit me honger pak dajak nga ne forumistet.


Nuk e them une homza po e thote historia.faktet i ke ne historin e kombit shqiptar.studijoje mire historin qe nga lashtesia e deri me tani, e ather eja te flasim prap.

----------


## Black_Mamba

Pajtohem ne shum gjera qe i ceke ne postimin tend Sulioti.

Feja,Interesi personal,Inati,jane probleme momentale te ne.


Kemi qene dhe jemi te percar,gjersa te do tema kohen e fundit shoh do persona qe edhe ofendojn shqiptaret e Kosoves me thene te drejten shum e rend eshte edhe pse sjam i Kosoves po shteti im eshte e njejt si Shqiperia per mua,njerin e kam bab tjetrin nene.

Sic e permendi edhe Dorontina me lart miqesi duan disa te bejne me sllavet dhe aspak su pengon ajo se na ka shkatru me qendra vjet,me qindra vjet na ka masakru,me qindra vjet kemi qen sllavi atij ne vendin ton,kjo eshte marrezi nga disa njerez qe duan te ngatrojn gjakun me ta,pa marrur parasysh cka jane turk,grek,serb,maqedon i urrej,po disa i duan per mik.

Ne qoftese lidhemi per fe me vjen keq,per veti kisha tu thene keshtu eshte tradhtar ai shqiptar qe lidhe miqesi per nje turk,grek,serb etj etj dmth duhet te shohim historin cka na flet e jo kane kaluar 10 vite nga masakra ne Kosov tash kemi te drejt te behemi miq.


Me qoftese dola prej teme dicka,ju them se ma mush shpirti me gjerra qe ndegjoj ketu,po me e keqja kur lexoj se nje bire/bije shqiptari nuk i pengon te behet nuse/dhender nje sllavi veqse feja e lidhka me te.


Te duam njeri tjetrin dhe te hecim perpara,dhe te mberijm ne vendin tone ku e meritojm e jo ku na qojn tjeret.


Dhe nje gje per fund ju lutem MODERATOREVE,ADMINISTRATOREVE dmth stafit te forumit ne pergjithsi mos e mbyllin temen dicka,le te vazhdoj ketu o sikur edhe do ofendohemi deri ne piken e fundit po ta kuptojm se jemi gabim ne disa gjera,dhe te punojm se bashku.

----------


## Hard_Style

- Armiku me i madh i gjitha koherave per te populli Shqiptar ka qen edhe eshte  - *EGOIZMI* ne mes veti , edhe siq po shihet shtir qe do ta mundemi ndoniher .

----------


## Ilira2

Bobo c'titull bombe  :buzeqeshje:  Ama detyrohem ta pranoj se e beri punen e vet e me terhoqi te hyja ne teme.  Kete citimin e me poshtem e pata shkrur ca muaj me pare ne lidhje me nje teme tjeter po me duket se i pershtatet kesaj teme:

"Dhe sa per ate qe ne shqiptaret jemi individualiste; mua nuk me duket tamam ashtu. Shqiptaret jane shume te mprehte, kurioze, ambicioze, me personalitet te forte dhe ne te njejten kohe jo-agresore ndaj popujve te tjere. Me cilesi si keto duhet te kishim perparuar me shume si komb. Por ne vuajme nga simptoma e "mendimit ne grup" (group thinking). Jemi homogjene, te gjithe mendojme pak a shume njelloj dhe ne fund kacafytemi me njeri tjetrin per lavdine se 'kush e tha i pari". Kur flas per shqiptaret me shkon mendja tek magetet me pole te njejta. Nderkohe, kombet e tjere kane me shume larmi individualitetesh dhe shqiptaret gjejne hapersira te tregojne mprehtesine e vecante qe zoterojne e te zhvillojne gjithe potencialin e tyre. Vetem keshtu kam arritur ta shpjegoj absurditetin se pse ne si grup kemi ngelur prapa te tjereve, nderkohe qe shume shqiptare shkelqejne mbi vendasit kur jetojne jashte. Se si mund ta zgjidhim kete problem eshte tjeter ceshtje e i takon ndonje teme tjeter."

----------


## altint71

Jemi nje popull qe po mekembemi nje popull qe po del nga varferia e injoranca.

----------


## DI_ANA

Nje popull i vuajtur dhe i mbajtur ne erresire per shume kohe....
Nuk jam dakort qe ka komb te mallkuar dhe as me shumice budallenjsh!!Histori kane te gjithe kombet.

----------


## land

kombin tone e nxjerr ne drite vetem nacionalizmi,pike.

nacionalizmi i dobet eshte thembra jone e akilit,prandaj jemi ktu ku jemi,te fundit fituam pavarsine nga otomanet,te fundit dolem nga komunizmi internacional,me reformat ne kapitalizem perseri jemi te fundit,Shqiptaret e Kosoves te fundit ne ish jugosllavi u rebeluan kunder serbit(dhe sapo u forcua nacionalizmi,u duken rezultatet,kemi Kosove te pavarur).

nuk jemi as komb i mallkuar as budallenj,jemi te percare.

----------

